# Why so limited Interest In The Beretta PX4 Storm?



## Doug B.

I own a PX4 Storm in 9mm. Are you satisfied with yours? After about three years on the market, why does this firearm appear to have limited popularity?

After I found the right combo(s) of components, mine has worked flawlessly, is easy to clean, fits me to a "tee" and shoots great.

Any insight?


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Good question with a lot of possible reasons. The original Cougars did have some teething issues with the rotating barrels seizing up. To a degree the PX4 and the Stoeger Cougar may still suffer a little from that original reputation. The rotating barrel is not something I would personally want to take to say the deserts of Iraq but for most civilian and police work purposes it is excellent. Polarizing style. Personally I like it but it is dramatic and I can certainly see where people will either love it or hate it. Size and weight. Large, wide and heavy for a polymer compared to an M&P or Glock. Personally I think the shape and nicely contoured slide make up for it's girth making it surprisingly easy to carry. Lastly and perhaps most importantly is variety. We the consumer have so many good choices to choose from today that some good models may merely be overlooked. Not sure how hard Beretta markets the PX4 or any of their stuff for that matter but I do know S&W, Springfield, Sig and Ruger spend a ton on marketing and shout loudly from the roof tops when they launch something new.

I wouldn't sweat it's dark horse status. Personally I like having something that is a little unique and isn't found in every other holster.


----------



## PCollen

I shot a PX4 Compact (not sub-compact) at a range today, using PMC FMJ ammo , and had several FTL's right off the bat. Got the range-ranger, who is a certified hangun instructor and teaches CCW courses, and he was getting several FTL's too, as well as a stove-pipe. He thought I was limp-wristing the gun, until he got the same results. He was scratching his head over the matter. Finally, I switched range-guns and fired the remainder of my ammo through a Ruger SR9C with no issues. He suggested that I might do better with a Glock or other similar gun; I noticed he was carrying a Glock on his hip. AS I left, I commented "Well, THAT gun (the PX4) is off my list for now". That may seem short sighted, but I paid $38 to test-fire a gun that didn't work. If the gun itself is bad, shame on the range. If it's ammo related, I can't afford to spend $100 for a range session to test out several types of ammo on a $500 gun. I'm moving on, probably to an M&P 9C. My interest in the PX4 Compact has waned. I'll ask about it next time I'm in there, though, to see if they found and resolved any problems with it. And if I do rent it again, I'll insist up front that I get my money back 100% if the gun fails.


----------



## high pockets

200 reloads through my new PX4 Compact - no FTL, no FTE, no FTF, in fact, no FT anything. Pistol shot great, in fact, it is now my new carry piece. First 100 rounds at 30 ft = 7" circle with a few flyers. Only problem is that it shot that pattern about 3" to the right of center.

Like several others replied to you on the Beretta board, the pistol you "tested" probably has not had the corrected recoil spring installed.


----------



## Blackbeard

Tuefelhunden said:


> Not sure how hard Beretta markets the PX4 or any of their stuff for that matter but I do know *S&W*, *Springfield*, Sig and *Ruger* spend a ton on marketing and shout loudly from the roof tops when they launch something new.


I can attest to that. I own three of the above mentioned Brands, and they are HYPED, when selling something new. For example, Springfield had their "3 Free Mags" Promotion that ran for a few months on their XDM's and XD's. They gave you about $120 worth of Mags for Free! Definitely a Buying Incentive! Next, Ruger had the LC9 (and now the 1911...) plastered all over the cover of their Web Ad. You couldn't miss it. They even compared it to their LCP, showing how it was larger. I haven't seen as much advertising out of S&W as the other two, but more from S&W than Beretta. I own 4 Beretta's, and happened upon them by accident, while perusing the web for other Gun Searches. When I saw what Beretta had to offer, I said, "WOW! Let me check out the Beretta's!" I now have a PX4 F, PX4 F SC, 92A1, and a CX4. FANTASTIC GUNS... just a bit light on Advertising!



high pockets said:


> Like several others replied to you on the Beretta board, the pistol you "tested" probably has not had the corrected recoil spring installed.


That's what I was thinking. You may have ended up with a Heavy Spring, that they first put in the PX4 C's. A lot of Owners were pulling the Slide back, and leaving it for a week or so, to let the Spring compress more. This was eventually stopping the FTL's, but should have been ready, right Out-Of-The-Box. Beretta figured out that they had installed Springs for the NATO 9mm Round, and corrected that with Lighter Springs for US Ammo. It now fires like it should have in the first place. The Compact's a fine gun!

Cheers!

BB


----------



## PCollen

Follow up: I called Sat AM and told the gun store/range about the recoil spring issue with the Px4 Compact; they were unaware. Then, they told me that they had rented that gun out later Friday with 'stronger' ammo and it fired 100% OK. At the time, weak ammo was mentioned, but the range-ranger stated he was 'reluctant' to give me stronger ammo ...why, I don't know as he had also experienced the failures even with his experienced shooting grip. I screwed up by going with another gun (Ruger SR9C, which I had shot the week before) rather than insisting on stronger ammo that day...I wasted my money not accomplishing my intended goal.


----------



## LanceORYGUN

Doug B. said:


> I own a PX4 Storm in 9mm. Are you satisfied with yours? After about three years on the market, why does this firearm appear to have limited popularity?


The PX4 Storm has been on the market way longer than that. It was announced back in 2004, although I don't think that it was arriving in the USA in significant numbers until 2005. So it has been on the market in the USA for at least a full six years now.

It was featured in the Movie Live Free or Die Hard. And while that movie was released in 2007, it was filmed back in 2006.

.


----------



## pistolero_loco

*Mine has been flawless*

...through several hundred rounds. I like the safety and hammer drop features. Fun to shoot and accurate. Great pistol.


----------



## Bmr

Being new to owning guns I have to mirror what some others ahve been saying about the recoil spring on the compact. 

I purchased a new PX4 compact to carry concealed. So, this is what hapened to me. I didn't have a chance to shoot but a couple of rounds through it and it FTF on the second round. I didn't have a chance to use it for another month after my pruchase but took it to a range in Florida (while visiting). I couldn't get two consecutive rounds through this weapon. This really annoyed me.

Ok, When I got back to PA I actually drove CT. to drop off the gun at an authorized repair location. He, knew exaclty what was wrong with it..."The Recoil spring was too heavy".

He had it back to me in 10 days with a lighter spring and it works GREAT! 

I have about 300 rounds through it so far and not one jam.

My question is "Why doesn't beretta just put in the lighter spring?

Ammo wasn't an issue I was using umc remington (white box) for which was agreed by the repair facility was a good round to use.

Just trowing in my two cents

BMR


----------



## denner

Bmr said:


> Being new to owning guns I have to mirror what some others ahve been saying about the recoil spring on the compact.
> 
> I purchased a new PX4 compact to carry concealed. So, this is what hapened to me. I didn't have a chance to shoot but a couple of rounds through it and it FTF on the second round. I didn't have a chance to use it for another month after my pruchase but took it to a range in Florida (while visiting). I couldn't get two consecutive rounds through this weapon. This really annoyed me.
> 
> Ok, When I got back to PA I actually drove CT. to drop off the gun at an authorized repair location. He, knew exaclty what was wrong with it..."The Recoil spring was too heavy".
> 
> He had it back to me in 10 days with a lighter spring and it works GREAT!
> 
> I have about 300 rounds through it so far and not one jam.
> 
> My question is "Why doesn't beretta just put in the lighter spring?
> 
> Ammo wasn't an issue I was using umc remington (white box) for which was agreed by the repair facility was a good round to use.
> 
> Just trowing in my two cents
> 
> BMR


 All the later run PX4 Compacts have the lighter recoil spring in them. I know anything past the 8000 serial number and probably a little before will have the new recoil spring in them. Mine is in the 5000 serial number range and had the heavier recoil spring in it. Beretta sent me the new lighter one and haven't had any problem at all. Excellent pistol.


----------



## LanceORYGUN

Bmr said:


> Being new to owning guns I have to mirror what some others ahve been saying about the recoil spring on the compact.
> 
> I purchased a new PX4 compact to carry concealed.
> 
> My question is "Why doesn't beretta just put in the lighter spring?


The compact is a brand new model. It is not unusual for manufacturers to have issues like this when a gun is brand new and new parts are being used. The full size has been on the market for several years, and has no issues. And the subcompact model has been on the market for quite some time too, and likewise does not have this issue. I see no evidence that Beretta has not taken steps to correct this issue on the new compact model.



Bmr said:


> Ammo wasn't an issue I was using umc remington (white box) for which was agreed by the repair facility was a good round to use.


That's wrong, as the Remginton UMC, especially if you were shooting the cheaper 115 gr version and not the heavier 124 gr version, is a lighter recoiling round. So that would indeed be a factor. No doubt with full power self defense ammo, the original springs would have worked. European specs for 9mm ammunition favors hotter loads. So that may have been part of the problem here. Beretta may have simply failed to test the new model out with 9mm ammo from the USA.

.


----------



## high pockets

Doug B. said:


> I own a PX4 Storm in 9mm. Are you satisfied with yours? After about three years on the market, why does this firearm appear to have limited popularity?
> 
> After I found the right combo(s) of components, mine has worked flawlessly, is easy to clean, fits me to a "tee" and shoots great.
> Any insight?


I think it is primarily because Beretta does not offer a rental program to it's dealers, like Glock, Springfield and S&W do. At least that is what I was told by the local range when I asked about Berettas.


----------



## denner

Says Who? In my neck of the woods and all over the internet they are extremely popular?


----------



## pistolero_loco

Just my opinion, but I believe the PX4 Storm 9mm is every bit as good as the H&K P30 and USP, but much less expensive. I also believe it is as good as a Glock 17/19, Springfield XD/XDM, Walther P99/PPQ, Ruger SR9, and Sig 229/226. I believe it boils down to which of these feels best in your hand and whether you want a pistol with features like a hammer drop and safety or not. For me, the Storm has more of a natural point of aim than the Glock which is flatter and sits lower in your hand. Another differentiating factor is how easily you can get accessories for some of these platforms. My PX4 has had no quality issues, has a nice natural point, and fits my hand well. I do however, slightly prefer the Beretta 92FS or Sig 226 over the Storm (and most of the other pistols listed) for a range gun. They are a little more solid and heavier.


----------



## denner

pistolero_loco said:


> Just my opinion, but I believe the PX4 Storm 9mm is every bit as good as the H&K P30 and USP, but much less expensive. I also believe it is as good as a Glock 17/19, Springfield XD/XDM, Walther P99/PPQ, Ruger SR9, and Sig 229/226. I believe it boils down to which of these feels best in your hand and whether you want a pistol with features like a hammer drop and safety or not. For me, the Storm has more of a natural point of aim than the Glock which is flatter and sits lower in your hand. Another differentiating factor is how easily you can get accessories for some of these platforms. My PX4 has had no quality issues, has a nice natural point, and fits my hand well. I do however, slightly prefer the Beretta 92FS or Sig 226 over the Storm (and most of the other pistols listed) for a range gun. They are a little more solid and heavier.


Well said and I agree.


----------



## Doug B.

I guess I hadn't looked around quite enough for reviews. I got them now!

I have found only one item that I have found that I would like to change on my PX4, and that would be the sights. Only thing, it appears as though replacement adjustable sights are not readily available other than through Beretta. That wouldn't be so bad either!

My gun is awesome! It shoots anything I can put in it's magazines and that includes some rather "stout" handloads. It groups extremely well. Out of all the handguns I fondled before I purchased, this one was immediately the one to purchase as soon as it was placed in my hand. It fits _me_ perfect. The only thing is, I would like to sight it just as I would my rifles......top of front sight level and centered with top of rear sight, target on top. I have not tried drifting the rear sight as of this time. Even if I do, the firearm will still shoot low, sighting it as I would with iron sights on my rifles. Hence my desire to swap out the sights.

Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## wperez

I have a PX4 F type in .40 cal S&W, fits my hand like a glove and never had a problem with it, it is extremely accurate and I trust it with my life, it had been slow to become popular because right now the rage is about striker fired pistols and Beretta had not advertised it as it should had but it is becoming more and more popular based on its own merits. I like it so much that my next purchase will be the subcompact model, also in .40 cal


----------



## cclaxton

I have shot the PX4 and absolutely loved how accurate it was and how it felt in my hand. I was ready to purchase one at the gun dealer....I mean I walked into the store ready to buy a Full Sized PX4 F series. But, they were sold out, so I looked at the PX4 Compact, the Cz SP01 Phantom and the FN FNX-9. Here is how I decided at that time:

The PX4 Compact version was perfect EXCEPT for one thing: The decocker/safety flanges out on the sides of the action, and because the action release was so hard to push, I felt I would use my hand to pull back on the action to release it. And, when I did that, the decocker/safety levers reallly cut into my fingers. I could use the front of the gun, but then I have to turn my body at the range to prevent myself from muzzling the guy next door. They do make a DAO version called the Constant Trigger without the safety mechanism and that might be a great gun. Anyway, they didn't have one so I moved on. 

I then looked at the Cz SP01 Phantom and another Cz. My only issue with the Phantom was it is almost 8" long...but fairly lightweight. LOVE the trigger pull, and it was a little stretch to get the finger fully on the trigger. The other Cz's were heavy. The Sig's were too much money, although I really liked the Sig P226 and 239. So, I settled on the FNX-9 because it fit my hand, was very light, had adjustable straps, has a great trigger pull, is DA/SA, has a frame-mounted decocker/safety, is ambidextrous, has great sights and is VERY accurate..

That was then. After I have some experience with the FNX-9, I do really like the gun, but have had some extraction issues (which will probablyl be solved...probably user error). I am getting a Kahr PM9 for concealed carry and have a Bersa 380 for CC which I love, so I do kinda wish I bought the Phantom. Well, I have something to look forward to! In the meaintime, I can cut a hole through the center of the target at 18' with my FNX!....way better than the Ruger P95 I started with. But if I had the extra money, I would get a PX4 after the Phantom.


----------



## hideit

i don't like the looks


----------



## BerettaPX4sub9mm

If one does not know they exist? its kind of hard to be dazzled. I just purchased a Beretta PX4 for serious reasons. When I discovered the PX4 was double and single action, and had a decocker safty.Its great looking also. I purchased three Glocks. All loaded but not chambered,I did not want cocked,chambered gun.I had no clue about Beretta PX4
all the Gun makers are huge on striker fired, chambered, and cocked guns. I never was comfortable with cocked chambered guns. Revolvers can be chambered because they are not cocked. Love the Glocks, but will not carry them chambered as they are always cocked. The PX4 I have has been fired about 200 times with Walmart 115 ammo,no problems period. I have a rail Laser on it, and a Uncle Mike #03 pocket holster. Besides the three Glocks I have two S&W a 38 Rev and 380 BG. a Walther a Charter I love the Beretta PX 4 sub, its the same weight loaded as the Glock 19, 3 ounces heavier than the 26, and one ounce less than the 23. I assume Beretta hasa world market, and is not as USA promotional as all the other advertisers. Beretta a safer gun loaded chambered double action.


----------



## px4ever

I would not leave out the possibility that the gun was really dirt. The range guns often go long periods without being cleaned


----------



## px4ever

To clarify, this was in response to the gentlemen who had problems with the malfunctions with the storm at the range.


----------



## bcd02

I have never even heald, much less fired, a px4, but I am rather familiar with and love cougars.
And my guess is that the lack of significant interest in the storm is similar to the lack of interest in the cougar. which still puzzles me by the way.
I think a large part of it probably does have to do with marketing. Beretta doesnt seam really huge on marketing, at least here in the US.
Another part probably has to do with the action.
Like the cougar, the storm has a rotating barrel da/sa, safety/decocker action. 
In fact from what I've heard the storm's action was taken from the cougar and just put in a poly frame.
While I love this action and overall think it is superior to tradition actions, because it is relatively rare there may be some hesitancy there to buy them.
And as an above poster mentioned, it may also be that this type of action would not perform as well as standard actions under extreme conditions.


----------



## berettatoter

I am a Beretta fan 100%, but I just don't like the feel of the PX4 myself. I really can't say for sure why, but it just does not feel right to me.


----------



## LePetomane

I purchased the PX 4 Compact in the 9mm about 6 months ago. The gun is nice to shoot. Comfortable with very little recoil. However there is nothing compact about it. Even the subcompact is a little large for use as a carry gun.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Reasons I sold my Px4 9mm (I liked the gun btw)

1) The slide was pretty difficult to rack just the way your hand grips the sharp edges of the gun (not to mention the curvy design doesn't give you a good grip), didn't like that

2) The clips are VERY hard to load until you get them loosened up over time

Other then that it was a good pistol. Easy as HELL to disassemble!


----------



## denner

LePetomane said:


> I purchased the PX 4 Compact in the 9mm about 6 months ago. The gun is nice to shoot. Comfortable with very little recoil. However there is nothing compact about it. Even the subcompact is a little large for use as a carry gun.


Are you sure you didn't purchase the full size model? It's smaller than a Glock 19 in most all dimensions for size comparison and the G-19 makes for an excellent ccw..

Glock 19
Length: 7.36 in. 
Width: 1.18 in. 
Height: 5.04 in. 
Barrel Length: 4.02 in.

PX4 Compact
Length:6.8 in.
Width: 1.4 in. (includes the decocker lever)
Height: 5.0 in.
Barrel Length: 3.2 in.


----------



## papahawk

It is ugly.


----------



## Shipwreck

papahawk said:


> It is ugly.


Geeze...

Nicer looking than a Glock...


----------



## DallasCJ

Shipwreck said:


> Geeze...
> 
> Nicer looking than a Glock...


I gotta agree. I must like the PX4's as I have 5 and will be getting a 6th on Friday. The Storm is what got me into collecting Beretta's.


----------



## borris

LOVE My Px 4 Sub Compact , Own 2 other Beretta's Nickel 84f 2mags 10 rds came with it bought during the band pick up 2 more after the band 13 rds in Black & own the 3032 in Black with Wood grips With 2 more mags all with night sites.


----------



## Steveboos

I never Heard about the PX4 storm until i started doing a lot of research on guns. After going to many shops and holding many different guns, i decided on the PX4 Storm FS in .45 and it is one SWEET gun. I feel that some people are very biased towards striker fired guns, they never give DA/SA guns a try. This gun fits in the hand perfect, is one of the safest guns on the market due to the decocker/safety mechanism and is also a great deal for the money!

I love my .45 and have about 500 rounds through it at this point.


----------



## firemanjones

LePetomane said:


> I purchased the PX 4 Compact in the 9mm about 6 months ago. The gun is nice to shoot. Comfortable with very little recoil. However there is nothing compact about it. Even the subcompact is a little large for use as a carry gun.


I purchased mine for my second concealed carry gun. I really like my PPS, but I wanted a gun with 15 rounds which I wear in the cool weather or when I am up in NC. Now I have a choice in what concealed gun I want to carry.
And I have no problem concealing it, I think it is a good size. I have also had NO problems with it at all. It shoots and handles great.


----------



## Cwcoolcow

Just traded my PX4 for a SIG. Had it for almost 2 years. Probably put about 1100 rounds down range. Never had a misfire. Didn't like the placement of the safeties up on the back of the slide. It always made racking more difficult, for me anyway. I also just didn't like the grip. Changed out the back straps several times but settled on the medium with a hogue handall. Mine was a .40 and I always seemed to shoot low and left. Okay that was me not the gun. Very easy to take apart and clean. I also have a 1925 CZ 24 with a rotating barrel and the Storm's barrel functioned well. Overall it was a good quality firearm, but I don't think I'll miss it.


----------



## bigdoubtn123

I recently purchased a PX 4 .40 cal. its the full size version and i found great reviews which helped me purchase that over a Glock. But after reading ive found the general public has had some not so good reviews and problems with it. The only problem i had was with the ammo i was shooting. I had TulAmmo, it was a steel casing and kept jaming my gun versus the Winchesters or Federals which were brass casings. Can anyone explain why that is?


----------



## Shipwreck

TulAmmo is not goo quality. There are certain tiers of ammo. I won't shoot that stuff, personally.

Also, steel cased ammo can stick to the inside of the barrel more than brass casings can.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I would really like to give my input on this

The Beretta Px4 is a pretty good firearm, especially considering that they are just as reliable as a Glock or an M&P (if you have the full size or compact, the subcompact is questionable though i hear typically they work well also)

However, the reason I got rid of mine was for the following reason:

1) Racking the slide is awkward due to the circular slide and the slide safety kinda hurts your hand when you go to pull it back

2) The magazine is extremely hard to load, I couldn't even get a full clip of 17 in my full size without worrying about them popping out or destroying the clip

Its not a bad gun by any means, just there are better ones for sure


----------



## TheLAGuy

I just got my px4 storm full sized edition and I love it! went to the range yesterday and put a few hundred rounds through it, no problem. A few of the guys there were intrigued with the px4. I'm pretty stoked I must say.


----------



## celt

I almost bought a used px4 compact in 40 but went with a Taurus pt 908 instead. I just don't like poly frames.


----------



## dondavis3

I think it is a great gun










My wife and son both used it for shooting competition for years and they both did well with theirs .

Sweet shooting gun IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## px4storm

I got mine and love it, even though I have not fired it yet. Planning on it this weekend. When I bought mine it was the last one, so I don't know why people don't talk about them more. I am very intrigued with it and want as much info as possible. So any insight please message me on techniques, kind of ammo, or anything related. Thanks


----------



## TheLAGuy

I've only put 100 rounds through mine but plan on going back today to put another 100 rounds through this bad boy. I think the arm is great.

Does anyone think the Glock is better than the PX4?


----------



## majulook

Personally I do not like Glock's, I had one several years ago and I sold it after a few months it just did not feel right. 

The PX4 was supposed to be a replacement for the US Army Beretta M9, (it passed all the tests) but the US Army never followed through. I think that this might have made the PX4 a little unknown in its early days. Today, I think it is just poor marketing by Beretta.


----------



## acepilot

When we were shopping for my wife's carry piece, we both tried the PX4 Storm (compact version, I believe) and one thing that both of us didn't like was the safety lever's shape. The leading edge stuck out and away from the slide and when we racked the slide, the lever dug into our finger. We probably could have found a work-around, but initial impression just turned us off. Ended up with a Sig SP2022 for her. So far, we both love the Sig.










Ace


----------



## TheLAGuy

acepilot said:


> When we were shopping for my wife's carry piece, we both tried the PX4 Storm (compact version, I believe) and one thing that both of us didn't like was the safety lever's shape. The leading edge stuck out and away from the slide and when we racked the slide, the lever dug into our finger. We probably could have found a work-around, but initial impression just turned us off. Ended up with a Sig SP2022 for her. So far, we both love the Sig.
> 
> http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg564/jracepilot/Gun%20Stuff/px4compact_
> 
> Ace[/QUOTE]
> 
> zps33fd3d30.jpg
> No offense but it seems like you and your wife are very sensitive. sensitive hands, etc. I've never run across the issue you stated above with my PX4.
> 
> Oh yeah and that is the type "f" px4, which I have. they have a few different versions. I'd like to get myself a Sig but im not rich.


----------



## acepilot

TheLAGuy said:


> zps33fd3d30.jpg[/IMG]
> No offense but it seems like you and your wife are very sensitive. sensitive hands, etc. I've never run across the issue you stated above with my PX4.
> 
> Oh yeah and that is the type "f" px4, which I have. they have a few different versions. I'd like to get myself a Sig but im not rich.


Actually, the Sig SP2022 is the poor man's Sig. I probably overpaid a bit buying it at the gunshow, but I took it out the door for $475 including the NICS check, so I think it's comparable to the Px4 as I recall. I really wanted the Px4 and other than our issue, I really did like it.


----------



## BigCityChief

I'm a big Beretta fan and currently own a PX4 TypeF, an 87 Cheetah (.22) and an 84FS (.380). I love shooting the Storm but find it to be a little "clunky" for everyday carry and I'm not too crazy about the holsters I've found for it.


----------



## acepilot

TheLAGuy said:


> zps33fd3d30.jpg[/IMG]
> No offense but it seems like you and your wife are very sensitive. sensitive hands, etc. I've never run across the issue you stated above with my PX4.
> 
> Oh yeah and that is the type "f" px4, which I have. they have a few different versions. I'd like to get myself a Sig but im not rich.


Also, in my defense, I didn't say the safety lever _hurt_ our hands when racking the slide, we just didn't like the feel of it being right there where it was, probably because of the way we rack the slide. I like to hold the slide between my thumb and index finger from behind the slide. That seems like the easiest way as you can pull on the slide and push forward on the frame, which seems to work good against stiff recoil springs (especially good for the ladies). I've never really liked putting my hand over the top of the slide to rack it. On the shorter barreled guns, it seems it might be too easy to get your palm over the muzzle.

There are a couple posts above from others that felt the same about it. I still like the gun itself, but when you find one that fits your hand and feels good, you'll know. With me, it's my Ruger SR9c and both my wife and I knew it with her Sig 2022.


----------



## denner

I feel that I'm qualified to give my observation on 2 storms, the compact and subcompact. I've had them for over 2 years. I do not have any issue with racking the slide or loading the magazines. In fact I like the wings in case my hand was wet, bloody and/or slippery because you would be assured of something being there to rack, or release the slide. The subcompact you can't get it to malfunction easily over 2000 w/o a single hiccup. I shot 500 rounds in one outing and didn't want to stop, I truly felt that little beast could go 15,000 if I had the ammo. I had an issue w/ the first run recoil spring in the compact, but has long been replaced w/ the new recoil spring and as well you can't get it to malfunction on any ammo. Both are exceptionally made reliable and accurate and are a pleasure to shoot and carry. Would I depend my life on either, the answer is an affirmative yes. As far as a previous poster stating there are better ones for sure? In my opinion, for the value I haven't seen any better. What is better? Brand loyalty and personal preference I suppose. The Storm line of pistols do what they are designed to do and do it very well, if they didn't they wouldn't be Beretta's.


----------



## BigCityChief

LePetomane said:


> I purchased the PX 4 Compact in the 9mm about 6 months ago. The gun is nice to shoot. Comfortable with very little recoil. However there is nothing compact about it. Even the subcompact is a little large for use as a carry gun.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## denner

BigCityChief said:


> I couldn't agree more.


I couldn't agree less, as stated in an earlier post the compact is smaller in dimensions than a G-19 and the subcompact is similar in size to the XD subcompact. They both work very well IWB for my medium size frame. 15+1 and 13+1 respectfully. I don't know what you fellows consider as a CCW carry gun other than single stack subcompacts or LCP size pistols? In NY of course you're currently limited to 7 rounds, so yes, I could see the point.


----------



## BigCityChief

denner said:


> I couldn't agree less, as stated in an earlier post the compact is smaller in dimensions than a G-19 and the subcompact is similar in size to the XD subcompact. They both work very well IWB for my medium size frame. 15+1 and 13+1 respectfully. I don't know what you fellows consider as a CCW carry gun other than single stack subcompacts or LCP size pistols? In NY of course you're currently limited to 7 rounds, so yes, I could see the point.


The PX4 Compact IS a great shooting pistol, as I've said, but my Ruger LC9 is much more comfortable for everyday carry IMHO.


----------



## denner

BigCityChief said:


> The PX4 Compact IS a great shooting pistol, as I've said, but my Ruger LC9 is much more comfortable for everyday carry IMHO.


You got me there, I cannot argue with that one, the px4 compact is more in line w/ the SR9C, G-19 and the subcompact is somewhat of a chubby little beast in line w/ the XD subcompact and G-26. The LC9 is in a different ball park as far as the comfort level and for concealment. However, I myself would have no problems carrying any of the aforementioned and to say any of them is too large to carry is a rather subjective observation.


----------



## XRacer

I had the PX 4 Compact and loved the look size and capacity and carried it daily. That being said, I could never shoot it worth a crap so I bought an M&P9C and shoot that much better. I tried and tried, put over a thousand rounds through it just never could shoot it well. Reasonably sure it was me but you shouldn't have to change everything you do to shoot one gun well.


----------



## Oddball6996

*I love mine*

I've had my Px4 Storm Full Size in .40 cal for a duty weapon about 6 months ago and so far I'm extremely happy with it, I hope the popularity picks up some just so we get some more aftermarket accessory\holster options.


----------



## Gunners_Mate

I don't have one because: 1. It's a beretta and 2. Erroneous safety. 

It's not that I don't like berreta's excactly, I just don't much care for any of them. I would own one, but I have many other firearms I would rather own first. Only beretta thought garnered my interest was the nano, and I like it, but my wife does not. Her being the primary tiny pistol carrier she calls the shots in that regard. 

as for safeties... just another potential failure in a slew of potential failures that could make the difference between life and death. All of my other carry guns don't have what I can active safeties (a lever or mechanism with the sole purpose of rendering the firearm useless), and I could train for use of such safeties, but I'd rather not. It's bad enough I have to deal with the M9 at work, I'm not going to choose to deal with one (or any other firearm with an active safety) at home.


----------



## RobBeckett

The PX4 was on my short list of the the first handgun I've bought in over 30 years. I shot it and an M&P and I just liked the M&P better. That's why there are so many different handguns nothing wrong with the Beretta I tried, just preference.


----------



## pic

acepilot said:


> When we were shopping for my wife's carry piece, we both tried the PX4 Storm (compact version, I believe) and one thing that both of us didn't like was the safety lever's shape. The leading edge stuck out and away from the slide and when we racked the slide, the lever dug into our finger. We probably could have found a work-around, but initial impression just turned us off. Ended up with a Sig SP2022 for her. So far, we both love the Sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace


I realize the post is older, but the safety lever does need a little tooling to knock out the sharpness.


----------



## denner

pic said:


> I realize the post is older, but the safety lever does need a little tooling to knock out the sharpness.


Doesn't hinder me a bit, never had an issue. I've carried a PX4 for over 2 years practically everyday. You rack the slide as you'd rack a Beretta. From over the top, grab the serrations not the safety lever would be my suggestion.


----------



## mhsno

PCollen said:


> I shot a PX4 Compact (not sub-compact) at a range today, using PMC FMJ ammo , and had several FTL's right off the bat. Got the range-ranger, who is a certified hangun instructor and teaches CCW courses, and he was getting several FTL's too, as well as a stove-pipe. He thought I was limp-wristing the gun, until he got the same results. He was scratching his head over the matter. Finally, I switched range-guns and fired the remainder of my ammo through a Ruger SR9C with no issues. He suggested that I might do better with a Glock or other similar gun; I noticed he was carrying a Glock on his hip. AS I left, I commented "Well, THAT gun (the PX4) is off my list for now". That may seem short sighted, but I paid $38 to test-fire a gun that didn't work. If the gun itself is bad, shame on the range. If it's ammo related, I can't afford to spend $100 for a range session to test out several types of ammo on a $500 gun. I'm moving on, probably to an M&P 9C. My interest in the PX4 Compact has waned. I'll ask about it next time I'm in there, though, to see if they found and resolved any problems with it. And if I do rent it again, I'll insist up front that I get my money back 100% if the gun fails.


I own a px4 compact, and gave had no FTL issues. Its a bit heavy for ccw, but that's the only "problem" I have with it. All around a good weapon


----------



## Frankv64

I put 800 rounds through my px4 special duty 45 and No FTFs at all. Maybe it had to be cleaned


----------



## BUMMERS

Here's one possible reason, though surprised I haven't found on a forum-yet. 

HELP! Beretta sent me a pat answer of "it can't be fixed" for the following question "Rattles a LOT when fully loaded, but not when clip is out?! Clip also does not rattle on it's own. Any updates on reducing trigger pull/length? Thanks, have owned a Beretta for 30 years, love em" The rattle is so noticeable, I have to unseat the clip when around people, as it makes a noise at each step! Fatal flaw for a daily carrier.


----------



## BUMMERS

FYI, Berretta does have a choice of replacement safety levers. Love the way it (9 mm +P) shoots, never a FTL, Quiet and minimal recoil


----------



## BUMMERS

Here's good news, went to Walmart & got their holster w clip holder for a BB pistol. Fits my full size PX4 perfectly for about 6-10 $ !
Size 5on 1 w Velcro clip strap, also got 1w snap strap w different belt holder. Both very strong and customizable.


----------



## BUMMERS

Anyone?


BUMMERS said:


> Here's one possible reason, though surprised I haven't found on a forum-yet.
> 
> HELP! Beretta sent me a pat answer of "it can't be fixed" for the following question "Rattles a LOT when fully loaded, but not when clip is out?! Clip also does not rattle on it's own. Any updates on reducing trigger pull/length? Thanks, have owned a Beretta for 30 years, love em" The rattle is so noticeable, I have to unseat the clip when around people, as it makes a noise at each step! Fatal flaw for a daily carrier.


----------



## denner

BUMMERS said:


> Anyone?


Well, it's the magazines you have. Rattles a lot? Which model do you have? Does it rattle fully loaded, 3/4 loaded or does it rattle all the time, every magazine? Do you slap the magazine against your hand to seat the cartridges to the rear.

Try pushing down on the follower on a fully loaded magazine a couple of times. Last but not least, fully load the magazine, shake the magazine to determine where the rounds are rattling from within the magazine.

Place a somewhat thick washcloth over the magazine where you have determined where the rattle is coming from, use large plier's over the washcloth to prevent scratching or creating indents and gently compress the ribs of the magazine slightly until the rounds in the magazine stop rattling. Voilà, there you have it, no more rattling.

Boy, I'm giving away all my secrets. Beretta uses very high quality steel magazines, so once you compress the ribs ever so slightly you should be good to go. I had a very very old 92 magazine that I supposed bulged ever so slightly, had rattles and the magazine would not drop free fully loaded from the pistol, did what I'm advising you do and have never had a problem since.


----------



## OGCJason

My PX4 compact (in 9mm) hasn't had any issues with a FTF, from either the 2 that came with it, or the 2 I bought afterwards


----------



## denner

OGCJason said:


> My PX4 compact (in 9mm) hasn't had any issues with a FTF, from either the 2 that came with it, or the 2 I bought afterwards


Me neither!


----------

